# 12 years of horse art



## Akuinnen24 (Jan 14, 2011)

Here are a few more drawings. I filled entire sketchbooks with horses when I was 13 and 14 so I that's when my artwork started developing a lot more. 









Age 13








Age 13








Age 13








Age 14








Age 14








Age 15








Age 15








Age 16








Age 17








Age 17








Age 18








Age 20 (last year)


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

You weren't crazy about horses or nothin' , were you?
That's a really fun thread and shows a really striking progression of skill .
Thank you for sharing that, this helps the younger artists see that it takes time to come to your potential.

Have you any new work to post?


----------



## Indigosblue (May 9, 2011)

see, practice makes perfect! lol, that's really cool and i hope to draw horses as well as you one day!


----------



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

It's really interesting to see the progression of your art! You are a crazy good artist!


----------



## Akuinnen24 (Jan 14, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> You weren't crazy about horses or nothin' , were you?
> That's a really fun thread and shows a really striking progression of skill .
> Thank you for sharing that, this helps the younger artists see that it takes time to come to your potential.
> 
> Have you any new work to post?


Thank you, tinyliny.  Yep, I was totally horse-crazy when I was growing up. For whatever reason I started liking horses and drawing at the same time, and even though I'll probably never have a horse, they're still my favorite subject to draw. ^_^

I thought it would be a good thing to share since it seems like there are a lot of new artists here who might be encouraged from seeing that you definitely don't have to be "gifted" or have "natural talent" to draw what you love. 

Right now I'm working on a colored pencil horse that, if I can stay focused, should be done in a couple days or a week. Once I get further I'll probably post some in-progress pictures.


----------



## Akuinnen24 (Jan 14, 2011)

Indigosblue: Thank you!  I'm pretty sure if you count doodle horses and flipbooks, I've probably drawn over 3,000 horses. XD I'm sure if you keep drawing you'll keep getting better! 

equestrian rider465: Thanks! It was kind of difficult to find any kind of order since so few of them were dated and they were all mixed around, lol.


----------



## Flintlock (Sep 8, 2008)

Wonderful progression, thanks for sharing!! Keep it up!!!


----------



## NinitheNinja (Jul 11, 2011)

Wow, those drawings are amazing! The recent ones look more like photographs- I love how you can see the light reflecting on the shiny coat!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, it's absolutely amazing to see the progression here. Great work!


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Awesome! The last one are just....WOW!


----------



## wildmustango (Jul 7, 2011)

beautiful work, great progress. Keep it up!


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

Those are amazing and your progress from 8 years old to 20 years old is great!
I love them! You do an awesome job


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Wow they are amazing  I am inspired as i am only 13 and I hope I can progress like you!


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

I love seeing the progression!! Its always fun noticing when you really started to take off with your drawings and paying attention to how the horse is really built! Awesome job!

I created a thread like this a while ago, showing when I first started to where I'm at now, so if you could look at it and suggest things I need to work on, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow!! Thats so neat!! I love the transformation that you have gone through with your art!! Love, love, love, the last one!!!


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

Great progression, the pic with the 2 racehorses done when you were 14 is that based off the black stallion and flame racing?


----------



## Akuinnen24 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your comments! Most of my old drawings certainly weren't all as good as the ones I posted, I just put up some of the better ones I could find from each year. 

Caitlinpalomino: Thank you! I'm sure you'll keep improving the more you draw!  

GeminiJumper: Thanks  I remember when I was 12 and first tried out the drawing method in "Draw 50 Horses." I filled at least two sketchbooks with terrible-looking horse drawings, but it did eventually help me figure out anatomy, lol. I posted on your thread, by the way, those are some awesome drawings you've done! 

RoosterDo: It's actually drawn from a picture in the book "Horses and Horsemanship," but I absolutely loved reading the Black Stallion books when I was growing up! I think there were only 2 or 3 books in the whole series that I didn't eventually read. "The Island Stallion Races" is actually one that I've wanted to re-read for a while now but haven't found anywhere.


----------

